
Sun's Open-source Boss Slams App Engine's Java Support - peter123
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20090413/tc_pcworld/sunsopensourcebossslamsappenginesjavasupport
======
vegai
Meh. Why not just write in python? It's a better language in almost every way
anyway.

~~~
mahmud
Yes, but if any other vendor decided to implement a half-assed and incomplete
subset of a spec and tacked the name of the spec on it, you would be jumping
in anger. MS's POSIX compatibility layer gets all the ridicule it deserves, so
Google shouldn't get away with calling a bad subset of Java "Java".

